# young wild pigeon, think he has an eye infection



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

greeting fellow pigeon lovers
I live in Providence, Rhode Island and I have a young pigeon (not too young, no yellow threads) with what appears to be a horrible eye infection. I have a flock of wild pigeons who I feed daily and this little guy has been coming really close, hanging out on my porch (the others don't). Today I got really close to him and could see he was acting strange. At first I thought it was a traumatic injury to the side of the head but the more I look at it, the more it looks like an eye infection. Now mind you, he CAN fly. And yet he let me get close enough to him to scoop him up and put him in a box. I am very hesitant to take him to a rehabber. The last time I did that they said they would take care of the bird and they put it to sleep. It had a foot injury and they said a pigeon cannot live with one foot. I simply don't believe that because I see them all the time. I just think people don't care about wild pigeons. But I do. Please help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the little one.

Does it look the same on the other side?

That looks nasty.

Please follow this link first:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Not sure exactly what it is, but you should treat for canker as well as infection/cold, a triple antibiotic eye ointment may work. 

Other members will be along too.*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would treat with metronidazole and tetracycline for at least 10 days. Keep him confined with food and fresh water. No calcium (or grit containing calcium)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If you don't have those meds on hand, they can be found at pet stores carrying aquarium fish supplies. Those 2 meds are readily available for tropical fish. The dose is....metronidazole- 50mg once a day, and tetracycline- 20-25mg per bird 3xdaily. (do not use calcium with any of the 'cycline' meds, it binds with the meds making them useless)


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

it is only on one side. after wiping his beak with warm water a whole bunch of dried puss came off his beak but it appears to be coming out of his nostrils. I'm going to try to get the puss out of his eye with more wiping.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

*thank you thank you thank you*

Thank you sooooo much for the advice. Are those medication applied topically or given orally? thank you again


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hogglebie said:


> Thank you sooooo much for the advice. Are those medication applied topically or given orally? thank you again


orally.....


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the little one. he really needed someone to care for him. He is lucky.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

back from the pet store. I was able to get the metronidazole but only minocycline, not tetracycline. do you happen to know if the dosage would be the same? thank you again


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

After scanning the internet I found a site that listed the avian dosage of minocyclline as 5-10mg/kg. Then I found a site saying the average wild pigeon weighs 16oz. After doing the math, the dosage for minocycline is WAY lower than tetracycle. Does anyone out there know the scoop? thank you for your time


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hogglebie said:


> After scanning the internet I found a site that listed the avian dosage of minocyclline as 5-10mg/kg. Then I found a site saying the average wild pigeon weighs 16oz. After doing the math, the dosage for minocycline is WAY lower than tetracycle. Does anyone out there know the scoop? thank you for your time


I wasn't familiar with it, so this is what I found....
"Minocycline: av-5-10 mg/kg PO TID, fish-250 mg/100 g food or 250-500 mg/10 gal water.
Lipid soluble tetracycline with greater activity against Staph. aureus. Used for pododermatitis in birds and mycobacterial infections in fish. "


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

yep. same thing I found. I'm pumping him full of it. the The metronidazole does not readily dissolve and it seems like most of it staying in the syringe. Any delivery hints?
thank you


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, as the crusty puss is coming off his eye, I'm just see more solid yellow in the socket....could the whole eyeball be gone?


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you crush the pills to help dissovle them? Sometimes pills are tough and take a few minutes. Thank you for helping him, please let us know how he fares.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hogglebie said:


> yep. same thing I found. I'm pumping him full of it. the The metronidazole does not readily dissolve and it seems like most of it staying in the syringe. Any delivery hints?
> thank you


Is the metro a powder or tablet ? 
If powder, you can moisten some small pieces of bread with a little water, dip the bread in the powder then roll the bread into little balls & hand feed like you would do peas. Just do this till the required dose is used up.
If it is a tablet, just cut the tablet into smaller pieces & hand feed the correct dose the same way.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

*delivering antibiotics*

Yes, the metro is powder and I have been doing as you suggested. It is working pretty well. His infection is pretty bad, under on the inner, upper part of his beak as well. Is this a canker? thank you all for your time


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hogglebie said:


> Yes, the metro is powder and I have been doing as you suggested. It is working pretty well. His infection is pretty bad, under on the inner, upper part of his beak as well. Is this a canker? thank you all for your time


Great job your doing 
What does the inside of his beak/throat look like? Should be clear and smooth. Is there any yellow in there?
I told you 50mg of metronidazole as a 'safe' amount. I use 250mg tablets and pop 1/4 tablet (62.5mg) down their throat. So you could give him a little more if it is a severe case of canker. And I would give it for at least 14 days.
Is he eating and drinking on his own? What do his poops look like?


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

*I'm still kickin"!*

Inside of his beak has a large welt, think gunky yellow stuff in his nostril... I'm wondering if he even has an eyeball left. It is hard for him to eat because of the growth on the underside of his beak but he still goes at it! He had a great appetite this morning. His poop is green and white with the dark green being the most solid. I had to put him in a small pool in the tub to get him to drink but as soon as I did, he knocked a bunch back. He is more alert than yesterday. Administration of antibiotics is the toughest part right now because of the growth on the underside of his beak. Here is this morning.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor pigeon. i hope he still has an eye and would be able to see.
I so encouraging to hear he has appetite.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

i fear that he will not have an eye if he survives this. He will need to go to some type of sanctuary. Anyone know of a pigeon sanctuary on the east coast?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hogglebie said:


> i fear that he will not have an eye if he survives this. He will need to go to some type of sanctuary. Anyone know of a pigeon sanctuary on the east coast?


I would wait and see. It could very well still be there. With all that crusting, it could be pushed in a bit.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

*getting better!*

Today this big hardened ball of puss fell off Larry's eye to reveal an eyeball!! I was so relieved to see it in there still. Needless to say, the eye is doing much better but the growth on the beak not so much. Is this a canker? Am I giving him the right antibiotics for this (metro and minocycline)? Thank you so much for your help. Larry says thanks too!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That is good news! Your doing a great job 
My guess is that it is a severe case of canker. I would keep the meds going....you might have to give them longer. Hows his spirits and eating/drinking?
Also how many milligram of metronidazole are you giving?


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

He is eating, drinking, and pooping just fine. Only thing is, he is more scared of me than ever because every time he sees me I'm jamming something down his throat. He is on about 60mg of metro a day and 15mg on minocycline 3x a day. thank you so much for all your help


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

there is one thing bothering me though. every since the other eye was exposed his equilibrium seems way off...he goes off balance easily


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hogglebie said:


> there is one thing bothering me though. every since the other eye was exposed his equilibrium seems way off...he goes off balance easily


That could be a good thing, meaning there is at least some sight in that bad eye.
He has probably got used to having no sight so now his brain is having to re-adjust to recieving info from both eyes, but I doubt that it will have full sight in that eye at the moment.
It may end up ok, its hard to tell at the moment, but if not, then I really wouldnt release him when he is recovered.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds like he is doing better.*


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

*larry going to pigeon heaven*

thank you all for your help but I fear Larry is going to pigeon heaven. I just don't understand it. He was doing so well. He looked so much better. now he is lathargic and can barely stand up. I have this terrible feeling that I did something wrong. Squirting all that antibiotic down his throat. Could it have been too much? I feel awful. But thank you all for your help and support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

hogglebie said:


> thank you all for your help but I fear Larry is going to pigeon heaven. I just don't understand it. He was doing so well. *He looked so much better. now he is lathargic and can barely stand up. *I have this terrible feeling that I did something wrong. Squirting all that antibiotic down his throat. Could it have been too much? I feel awful. But thank you all for your help and support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


He is still alive. Right?
vERY IMPORTANT TO KEEP HIM WARM AND HYDRATED ( do not force him to drink, try the dropper; water , a bit salt and sugar)


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

passed. his decline was so fast. he was drinking on his own. his room was heated. just dont know what happened. i fear feeding him fish antibiotic was not quite right. it is just too bad that I cannot take a pigeon to a rehabber, someone who knows what they are doing. the rehabbers don't give a damn about wild pigeons so morons like me have to try saving them, using fish antibiotics. would have been happy to pay for antibiotics but it is illegal for me to care for a wild pigeon. I'm so sad


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hogglebie said:


> passed. his decline was so fast. he was drinking on his own. his room was heated. just dont know what happened. i fear feeding him fish antibiotic was not quite right. it is just too bad that I cannot take a pigeon to a rehabber, someone who knows what they are doing. the rehabbers don't give a damn about wild pigeons so morons like me have to try saving them, using fish antibiotics. would have been happy to pay for antibiotics but it is illegal for me to care for a wild pigeon. I'm so sad


Antibiotics are indescriminate against fish, human or mamal. They fight the bacteria that causes the illness & symptoms you see.
Some are formulated for particular usage & surroundings but that in no way prohibits their use in other fields.

One thing I would point out when you come across any other ill birds,
As Dima pointed out, it is VERY important to keep them WARM & HYDRATED.
WARM doesnt just mean a warm room. 
An ill bird has difficulty regulating its temperature and they really need Direct Heat either by a heating pad set to low, or a towel covered hot water bottle that can be replaced regularly.

Birds really do try to hide how ill they are so as to avoid predators, so by te time we are able to catch or try to help them, they are usually pretty far advanced which makes it so much harder.

You did your best (which is more than a lot of others would do), and the bird passed in a caring and loving enviroment


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

thank you all for your help. i sincerely appreciate it. maybe I'll do better next time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost him. You were trying your best for him. Metronidazole isn't just a fish Med. It's just a med that works for these things. You just bought it in a fish store, as that is an easy way to buy it, but it isn't just for fish. He may have been too sick by the time you got him. Don't blame yourself. Thanks for trying for him. We can't always save every one. We've all lost some.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry. You did your best. And as said prior, fish, human and mammal meds are all the same, just packaged differently. Alot of medications are by prescription only for mammals and humans, BUT, they are NOT prescription if used on fish, chickens, sheep, horses, cattle and other farm animals. Example - tetracycline is by prescription for humans and dogs, but not for chickens and fish. Its all in the packaging.
Thank you for trying to save the little guy.....he knew you were trying to help him.


----------



## hogglebie (Sep 14, 2012)

just wish I could have paid to take him somewhere. vets won't help yelp you because it is illegal for you to care for wild pigeons. so to abide by the law you take them to a rehabber and they just put them down. I honestly feel that I did not do everything this creature needed because I was ignorant, and did not even have the option of paying for professional medical care. It really kind of sucks.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

hogglebie said:


> just wish I could have paid to take him somewhere. vets won't help yelp you because it is illegal for you to care for wild pigeons. so to abide by the law you take them to a rehabber and they just put them down. I honestly feel that I did not do everything this creature needed because I was ignorant, and did not even have the option of paying for professional medical care. It really kind of sucks.


Pigeons are not a 'protected species' (they are non-native) in the U.S., so it is not illegal to take one in and treat. The sad thing is that most vets don't want to (and use that as their excuse) or don't know how to treat pigeons (which are a little different than other birds when treating). And most rehabbers don't take them in for the same reason. I said 'most', but some will, their just very hard to find.
That's what this forum is all about........helping a species that seems to be low on the totem pole. Most of us have been where you are right now, so I for one understand how you feel. I'm a vet tech and work for a hospital that will not treat 'feral' pigeons if just brought in by a good Samaritan, BUT, they will ask me if I want it to take home and treat....which I do. 
Don't beat yourself up......You did your best, and believe me when I say....pigeons have an uncanny way of finding the 'right' person for help. Another will find you. My guess is that something else was going on with this little guy, as as said earlier, they hide their illness as a protective instinct. We have all lost birds, but we have learned from it also in order to better help the next one. You just need to know that, and that he passed in a loving, caring place.....not out on the side of the road. Thank you so much for caring. So, stay in touch for when the next one comes along.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Im sorry he didnt make it, you did a good thing by helping him. He passed warm and safe.


----------

